# Golf GTI, Corsa SXI, other things that end in xi.



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

FUCK OFF I AM NOT GOING TO RACE YOU AT THE LIGHTS.
Maybe it's where I live but every time I am at the traffic lights and some numbnut pulls up in some hatchback abortion jobby with an exhaust that takes up a third of the rear of the car and sounds like a whale farting down a tuba, the same thing happens, the pimply little frogfucker twtiching his head from me to the lights, me to the lights, his stick thin, bleached up ork of a gf festering beside him egging his 2 iq on, then ragging the actual arse out of first gear just to see if I am going to take the challenge, NO I AM A FUCKING GROWN UP! it is starting to annoy me now.
Either charlie is gonna have to start supplying some of those ben hur chariot wheel ripper things or I am going to end up doing a John Cleese clockwise kind of rage with a baseball bat.
:evil: :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> Either charlie is gonna have to start supplying some of those ben hur chariot wheel ripper things


I am on the case Clarissa :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Either charlie is gonna have to start supplying some of those ben hur chariot wheel ripper things
> ...


 Great can we do a group buy,and while we're at it, any chance of some of those pop up James Bond machine gun things, and maybe sone of those south african carjacking defense flamethrowers for the next time some prat tries to clean my windows at the traffic lights with a cloth that looks like it has been wiping arses for the last three years.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Chavs... As if a 1.0L hatch would even stand a chance. DSG owners would have the delight of launch control, but really, there's almost more satisfaction in watching them trying to race off while you just set off at normal speed making them look like the idiots they are


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Chavs... As if a 1.0L hatch would even stand a chance. DSG owners would have the delight of launch control, but really, there's almost more satisfaction in watching them trying to race off while you just set off at normal speed making them look like the idiots they are


 That's exactly what I do. I mean WHY would I race like a dick on a public road in a built up area, I know it sounds a bit victor meldrew but seriously, Ok i push it (quite a bit) on stretches of open road, duals and motorways, but what possible satisfaction can be had from thrashing from traffic light to traffic light?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They've obviously been watching too much 2 Chav 2 Much Plastic, or whatever it's called.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

oceans7 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chavs... As if a 1.0L hatch would even stand a chance. DSG owners would have the delight of launch control, but really, there's almost more satisfaction in watching them trying to race off while you just set off at normal speed making them look like the idiots they are
> ...


maybe they think they are are at Santa Pod ,, :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

oh just have a little bit of fun, either to pretend to barely keep up with it and then floor it or hit 70 before they can change into 2nd.

it's even more fun when there are 2 racing each other at the lights only to find you flashing behind them to tell them to get out of the fucking way.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

We get a lot of that around our areo..big time!!! ashford is bad for it, but the worst is in the small towns and marsh villiages where they drive like numptys!!
We have a ditch either side of teeny tiny roads...and they still drive the same! can garantee that if a car is in a field or ditch its gonna be a hatchback with a stoopid jap exhaust or a halfrauds special with backed out windows!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't miss the boy racers! Thankfully it's civilised here.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I'm the closest thing to a boy-racer round here. By that I mean, I'm not afraid of planting my foot and I have occasionally overtaken other vehicles when not on a dual-carriage way.

There are a few chavved up vehicles in the village which definitely ring out boy-racer, but I've never seen them make it out the Tesco car-park. Let alone racing.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> I think I'm the closest thing to a boy-racer round here. By that I mean, I'm not afraid of planting my foot and I have occasionally overtaken other vehicles when not on a dual-carriage way.
> 
> There are a few chavved up vehicles in the village which definitely ring out boy-racer, but I've never seen them make it out the Tesco car-park. Let alone racing.


I think we're all just surprised they have cars at all in Somerset.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe you have it all wrong, loads of young lads just love cars and maybe they just want to see a decent car putting its foot down.

last year i pulled up next to a lambo at the lights (at the start of a dual carraigway). and like some charva i blipped my throttle.. now i didnt think for one min that id win the race i just wanted to see how fast it was in real life.

unfortunatly he wasnt playing the game and i was quite disapointed. 

so go on feed the trolls now and again and give them a show of real power..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

alun said:


> so go on feed the trolls now and again and give them a show of real power..


I think the OP has a 180.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Spandex said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > so go on feed the trolls now and again and give them a show of real power..
> ...


oh.. sorry i didnt realise. best not put your foot down then. youde only get the tt a bad name when you get your ass whipped by the corsa/micra/fiesta or whatever it is.. :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

You're quite right, I do have a 180 and would'nt swap it for a 225 either, xtra 45 bhp is hardly M3 territory is it :? 
As for racing them, It's not about who would win the 50 foot race to the next set of lights/junction, it is mainly because my dick is between my legs and not stuck to my forehead. :wink: 
Oh yeah, and i stopped being 17 about two decades ago.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I still enjoy a little blast off the lights to prove a point... but now only up to the 40mph speed limit 

Love the extra power you can easily add to the 225 :wink:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

alun said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > alun said:
> ...


Probably already happened hence this thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Probably already happened hence this thread :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Don't you start . :lol: :lol: Actually it was a corrado, and it went like stink. :lol: 
But I was still in the better car. :wink:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Probably already happened hence this thread :lol: :lol:


 Don't you start . :lol: :lol: Actually it was a corrado, and it went like stink. :lol: 
But I was still in the better car. :wink:[/quote]

A corrado eh hmmm are you sure it wasn't corsa blurred as it disappeared into the distance :-*


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Probably already happened hence this thread :lol: :lol:


 Don't you start . :lol: :lol: Actually it was a corrado, and it went like stink. :lol: 
But I was still in the better car. :wink:[/quote]
Well it must of been a modified corrado because a standard VR6 wouldnt come close to a 225 TT


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

corradoman said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably already happened hence this thread :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well it must of been a modified corrado because a standard VR6 wouldnt come close to a 225 TT[/quote]

It was deifinitely modded. In first and second gear it was like a rocket. Unfortunately he never managed to get it into third gear before reaching the next set of lights. Gotta love a corrado tho' one of the all time great vw cars.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi oceans7, Don't mess with VXR Corsa then..   [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

It must of been a right chav oceans as not many corrado club owned cars get treated like that anymore  I certainly wouldn`t treat mine like that


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi oceans7, Don't mess with VXR Corsa then..   [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


 Hi hoggy, Used to have an Astra VXR as a company car. The torque was unbelievable on that car. And it never broke down not once. So i got a lot of love for Vauxhalls.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

corradoman said:


> It must of been a right chav oceans as not many corrado club owned cars get treated like that anymore  I certainly wouldn`t treat mine like that


 Lets just say that i fully suspected there was a consignment of 9ct gold hoop earings and burberry baseball caps in the boot.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi oceans7, Don't mess with VXR Corsa then..   [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I absolutely hate, detest, and despise all vauxhalls. I would rather stick my tackle in a tank of piranha than drive one of those uninspiring, drab, miserable, hateful piles of misery.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


 Here you are. Go gently.







:lol:


----------

